# Official Game Thread: Warriors @ Chicago 7:30 CSN-CHI / NBA LP



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

<center>*Warriors in the Bull Ring* 








*VS*









*Season Records*
*Golden State Warriors (3-1) (2-0 on road) @ Chicago Bulls (1-2) (1-1 at home)









United Center, Chicago, Illinois, Wednesday November 9th, 2005
Golden State @ Chicago 7:30pm CSN-CHI / NBA TV*

<b><blink>STARTING LINEUPS</blink></b>





































*UCLA-6'3-DAVIS <> Michigan State-6'6-RICHARDSON <> Duke-6'9-DUNLEAVY <> Notre Dame-6'11-MURPHY <> Colgate-6'10-FOYLE*

*VS* 





































*Duke-6'1-DUHON <> Kansas-6'3-HINRICH <> Tau Ceramica-6'7-NOCIONI <> Wake Forest-6'8-SONGAILA <> Dominguez-7'1-CHANDLER*


<b><blink>Key Bench Players</blink></b>






























*Arkansas-Little Rock-6'1-FISHER <> Pau Orthez-6'6-PIETRUS <> Pittsburgh-6'10-TAFT <> Buducnost-6'11-CABARKAPA*

*---*






























*UConn-6'2-GORDON <> Duke-6'9-DENG <> G'town-6'8-SWEETNEY <> G'town-6'9-HARRINGTON*


*Team Stats:*

<table border="3" bordercolor="#000000" width="90%"><tbody><tr align="center"></tr><tr align="center"><td>*TEAM*</td><td>*PPG*</td><td>*OPG*</td><td>*FG%*</td><td>*OPFG%*</td><td>*3P%*</td><td>*OP3P%*</td><td>*RPG*</td><td>*OPRPG*</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>CHICAGO</td><td>7th/ 101</td><td>26th/ 103</td><td>23th/ 0.415</td><td>6th/ 0.407</td><td>9th/ 0.3,75</td><td>5th/ 0.234</td><td>14st/ 42,33</td><td>29th/ 52</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>GOLDEN STATE</td><td>9th/ 100</td><td>11th/ 93</td><td>10th/ 0.462</td><td>8th/ 0.426</td><td>12th/ 0.361</td><td>3rd/ 0.229</td><td>26th/ 39,75</td><td>26th/ 47,25</td></tr></tbody></table>
*Individual Leaders:*

<table border="3" bordercolor="#000000" width="60%"><tbody><tr align="center"><td>*BULLS*</td><td> 
</td><td>*WARRIORS*</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>Duhon 37,7</td><td>*MPG*</td><td>Richardson 40</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>Gordon 17</td><td>*PPG*</td><td>Richardson 23,3</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>Chandler 10,3</td><td>*RPG*</td><td>Richardson 8</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>Duhon 9,3</td><td>*APG*</td><td>Davis 10,3</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>Duhon 9,33</td><td>*A/TO*</td><td>Davis 2,81</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>Duhon 2</td><td>*SPG*</td><td>Davis 1,67</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>Chandler 1,33</td><td>*BPG*</td><td>Foyle 2</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>Gordon 18</td><td>*FGAPG*</td><td>Richardson 18,5</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>Sweetney .538</td><td>*FG%*</td><td>Pietrus .600</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>Gordon 5,7</td><td>*3PAPG*</td><td>Davis 8,6</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>Gordon .471</td><td>*3P%*</td><td>Fisher .857</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>Deng 5</td><td>*FTAPG*</td><td>Murphy 7,5</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>Deng .933</td><td>*FT%*</td><td>Fisher .714</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>Harrington 2,3</td><td>*TOPG*</td><td>Davis 3.67</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>Chandler 4,7</td><td>*PFPG*</td><td>Murphy 4,3</td></tr></tbody></table>
*BDG's Tag of the Day Competition
todays tag brought to you by*
*TomBoerwinkle#1*







</center>


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Warriors @ Chicago 7:30 CSN-CHI / NBA TV*

oh. my. goodness.



um, how about...

*warriors in the bull ring*

or something that doesn't make me think of some seedy sex bar in phuket. not that i've ever been to one, mind you.


:angel:


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Warriors @ Chicago 7:30 CSN-CHI / NBA TV*



BenDengGo said:


> <center>*edited by miz, sorry had to do it*


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


hilarious. but we have to try and be a little more family friendly if you know what i am saying.

~ miz


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Warriors @ Chicago 7:30 CSN-CHI / NBA TV*

what was so inappropriate about it ? :curse: 

if it was not correct, why would tb#1 suggest it ?


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Warriors @ Chicago 7:30 CSN-CHI / NBA TV*



BenDengGo said:


> what was so inappropriate about it ? :curse:
> 
> if it was not correct, why would tb#1 suggest it ?



honestly? i'll PM you about what it REALLY means. that tb#1 is a naughty naughty man.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Warriors @ Chicago 7:30 CSN-CHI / NBA TV*



mizenkay said:


> honestly? i'll PM you about what it REALLY means. that tb#1 is a naughty naughty man.


edited just in case it's not as poorly kept a secret as I think . . .


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Warriors @ Chicago 7:30 CSN-CHI / NBA TV*



ScottMay said:


> edited to reflect the editing done by scott may.




wasn't that the guy on the spurs call the other night? ok, too much information!

and now back to our regularly scheduled game thread.

miz is in a bit of a tizzy today. you guys. lol.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Warriors @ Chicago 7:30 CSN-CHI / NBA TV*

Nice job as always Ben, but Duhon is leading the Bulls in MPG (37.7)


----------



## windy_bull (Sep 28, 2005)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Warriors @ Chicago 7:30 CSN-CHI / NBA TV*

bulls will erase a first quarter deficit of 15 points and cruisin' home a safe win ...

top scorer gordon 33 points

top rebounder sweetney 16 boards :banana: 

bulls 99

warriors 86


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Warriors @ Chicago 7:30 CSN-CHI / NBA TV*



Rhyder said:


> Nice job as alwasy Ben, but Duhon is leading the Bulls in MPG (37.7)


aiight fixed it


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Warriors @ Chicago 7:30 CSN-CHI / NBA TV*

Should be a good game. Not a pushover for either team. GS on the second of a road back-to-back. Hopefully that works in the Bulls favor.

I like how we match up. GS has some good weapons tho. As B-Diddy goes, so go the Warriors. I've got to believe that Hinrich will see the bulk of his minutes sticking to Davis. I think Hinrich "bothers" Davis (in the same way Noce "bothers" just about everybody). That might work to the Bulls favor. Might not. Richardson will get his and I don't see anyone on the Bulls who can stop him. If Duhon is out and Hinrich is chasing Davis around, it falls to Gordon to guard Richardson? Not a good matchup. Put Basden in to at least slow him down and you sacrafice a great deal of offense. Dunleavy has been just short of awful. I really think our SF's can be very effective against him. Deng could go for 20+ tonight. I'd also like to see Tim Thomas get some burn over Noce tonight. His ability to put the ball on the floor and score from just about anywhere is going to be needed. Murphy can be a problem. Good outside shooter but a piss-poor defender. Someone like Sweetney could be VERY effective in forcing him to the bench with foul trouble. Foyle? If Chandler can score a quick 9 against Duncan and the Spurs, he should at least be able to equal that against the Warriors.

The Warriors jack up a ton of 3's. Lots of long rebounds. Our guards are going to have to rebound well defensivly in order to limit their second chance looks. Possibly another reason for Basden to see some time at the 2-guard - he's a damn good rebounder. I think Hinrich will step it up a bit going against Davis. Gordon could well have a very nice game as they're not the best perimiter defending team around. It'll be the SF's (particularly Deng) who may well be the difference tonight.

Bulls 97
Warriors 89


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Warriors @ Chicago 7:30 CSN-CHI / NBA TV*

 Sorry Miz, kinda figured that was going to happen.

Anyways, on the game, I think we have a shot in this one, granted we play somewhat like we played against the Spurs. Seems like this team has the habit of playing to the level of competition, considering we had a close game (well at the end) with the Bobcats, and then with the Spurs and Nets as well, all of which I would put on different tiers in the league.

As flash mentioned, GS is on the second night of a back to back, which always helps. 
Should be a good game, and about time I get to see one since its on CSN. Missed both the last one and the Nets game because I don't get either WCIU or the WGN Local down here at school. :|

Bulls 99
Warriors 94

Chandler - 8 points, 10 boards
Hinrich - 17 points, 5 assists


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Warriors @ Chicago 7:30 CSN-CHI / NBA TV*

_CHICAGO (Ticker) -- The Golden State Warriors will complete an already successful road trip with a contest against the Chicago Bulls on Wednesday.

Thanks in part to wins in the first two games of their three-game trip, the Warriors are off to their best start since beginning the 1994 campaign 5-0.

Troy Murphy scored 25 points, Jason Richardson added 23 and Baron Davis collected 20 and 15 assists to lead Golden State to a 110-103 triumph at previously unbeaten Milwaukee on Wednesday.

The Bulls have lost two in a row after a remarkable 25-point comeback against Charlotte on opening night. On Monday, Chicago dropped a 104-95 home contest against defending champion San Antonio.

Six players reached double figures in Monday's loss, led by Luol Deng's 19 points. Ben Gordon and Kirk Hinrich combined for 27 points on just 9-of-36 shooting.

*Golden State has lost its last four games against Chicago at the United Center. *_




let's make it FIVE.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Warriors @ Chicago 7:30 CSN-CHI / NBA TV*

I've been a bad boy.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Warriors @ Chicago 7:30 CSN-CHI / NBA TV*

It's not often that I hope for the Pass to carry the Bulls feed, but this is one of those times. The Golden State announcers were insufferable even when the Worriers were a lousy team, and now they've taken it to another level.

I say tonight's game is Ben Gordon's coming-out party. He runs wild, the Bulls own the glass, Kirk keeps Baron more or less in line, and the fresh Bulls take advantage of a team coming in on a back-to-back to win fairly comfortably. 104-90.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Warriors @ Chicago 7:30 CSN-CHI / NBA TV*



ScottMay said:


> It's not often that I hope for the Pass to carry the Bulls feed, but this is one of those times. The Golden State announcers were insufferable even when the Worriers were a lousy team, and now they've taken it to another level.


You can say that again. I can't stand those weenies. My new tactic is to mute the TV and listen to music while I alternate between watching the game and reading/etc.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Warriors @ Chicago 7:30 CSN-CHI / NBA TV*

Assuming there's no audio feed, so it looks like it's back to Sportsline for me.

Bulls 103
Warriors 96

Close game, Bulls win it late when GS has to start fouling. I predict a big game for Nocioni something along the lines of 15 and 10, because he's due.


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Warriors @ Chicago 7:30 CSN-CHI / NBA TV*

Chicago 94
G-State 90

Hinrich 21 points / 6 rebounds
Murphy 24 points / 15 rebounds


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Warriors @ Chicago 7:30 CSN-CHI / NBA TV*

This will be another close game but we'll win this time.

Bulls 102
Warriors 99

Ben 26 pts


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Warriors @ Chicago 7:30 CSN-CHI / NBA TV*



ndistops said:


> Assuming there's no audio feed, so it looks like it's back to Sportsline for me.
> 
> Bulls 103
> Warriors 96
> ...



no audio feed.

KNBR 1050 is the warriors radio link. but per the agreement with the NBA you need audio pass. same with ESPN 1000. 

_Due to team rights agreements, *ESPN 1000 is prohibited from streaming play-by-play* broadcasts of White Sox baseball, Bulls basketball and Notre Dame football and basketball. You can pay to access those broadcasts at mlb.com, nba.com and und.collegesports.com, respectively._


ok??


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Warriors @ Chicago 7:30 CSN-CHI / NBA TV*

espn 1000 update:

_duhon is questionable for the game with the right knee bone bruise._


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

Warriors fan here. I expect this to be a hard-fought, ugly scoring game:

The Warriors, as mentioned, are on the second game of back-to-back, which means that their high-octane offense may slowed down a little. Plus, Baron may had his hammy tweaked a little in that Bucks game so his health will be a great concern. The Warriors won't play well with Baron at less than 80%.

The Bulls, without any legit post presence, may find it tough against the suddenly-improved Warriors perimeter defense. The themes of Warriors' 3 wins this season are more about their perimeter defense than anything about their offense, saved the most recent one. Even Mike Dunleavy has being playing very solid defense the past few games.

With that said, seeing how Mo Williams burned the Warriors on numerous occasions coming off the bench last night, Ben Gordon could do just that to the Warriors' backcourt. The Gordon-Derek Fisher matchup is going be an intriguing one to watch.

This is going to be a tight game and hopefully the Warriors can pull out another win on this trip.

:clap:


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

I'm sorry this question has been killing me all day, and I feel stupid for not knowing the answer.

Who was the Bulls radio color man alongside Neil Funk before Wennington and before Paxson. I know its someone real obvious, but I just can't seem to remember.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Bulls 109
Warriors 97


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Warriors @ Chicago 7:30 CSN-CHI / NBA TV*



mizenkay said:


> no audio feed.
> 
> KNBR 1050 is the warriors radio link. but per the agreement with the NBA you need audio pass. same with ESPN 1000.
> 
> ...


I knew ESPN Radio couldn't stream, but I still don't know why WLS was allowed to stream the Bobcats game, and I also don't know why they haven't done it since.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

UMfan83 said:


> I'm sorry this question has been killing me all day, and I feel stupid for not knowing the answer.
> 
> Who was the Bulls radio color man alongside Neil Funk before Wennington and before Paxson. I know its someone real obvious, but I just can't seem to remember.


It may have been Harvey Catchings. I can't remember the years he did it. Junior Bridgeman did it for a while in the 80s.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Bulls 102
Warriors 97

sooner or later, i'll be right...


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

Why is Murphy's nose so jacked? Was he in a car accident?


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

UMfan83 said:


> I'm sorry this question has been killing me all day, and I feel stupid for not knowing the answer.
> 
> Who was the Bulls radio color man alongside Neil Funk before Wennington and before Paxson. I know its someone real obvious, but I just can't seem to remember.


How about Derrek Dickey? And Tom Boerwinkle. How could I forget Tom! They both did it between Paxson's first gig (Boerwinkle) and second gig (Dickey).


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Duhon out for tonight.
Pike starting?


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Stacey King on J-Rich vs. Pike:
"This is gonna get ugly."


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

****! warriors feed on the pass tonight.

:sour:


ok with duhon out it's hinrich v. davis. that'll be good.

and pike? on jason richardson? that'll be bad.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

JRose5 said:


> Stacey King on J-Rich vs. Pike:
> "This is gonna get ugly."


I don't think pike is gonna make richardson look _that_ bad. :wink:


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> ****! warriors feed on the pass tonight.
> 
> :sour:
> 
> ...


My tip is that JRich will do the Boozer bounce the ball off the head trick on Pike to stun him and then stick the 3 

In retaliation Pike will try and shake n bake JRich in his version of a Polish boot scootin progressive barn dance and get unmercifully picked liked Hedo Turkoglu's nose


----------



## Bull_Market (Aug 13, 2005)

don't know whether this has been mentioned, but we're starting 4 white guys!


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

Bull_Market said:


> don't know whether this has been mentioned, but we're starting 4 white guys!


I change my pick to a loss based on this new information. :clown:


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

:laugh: Foyle.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

nocioni guarding richardson

pike on dunleavy

finally the bulls hit.

pike!


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Do we have to start EVERY game 2-10??? :curse:


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

bulls ice cold. shooting 20%. blech.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Deng providing some spark, looking good.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Every time Deng gets an assist, my eyes glaze over with pride. :banana:


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

Richardson limping off the court... sprained ankle possibly.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

ouch. j-rich turns his ankle on chandler's foot.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

Good to see we have improved on *free* throws this season. We our a solid 2-7 thus far.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

2-7 from the stripe. Inexcusable.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Our big men can't shoot FTs.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Their guards have 22 points. Ugly. :curse:


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

I'm getting sick of Ben Gordon missing layups too.... :curse:


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Playing like absolute garbage... the offense looks absolutely horrible.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

I don't know Y we don't put the ball in Ben's hands more often and just tell him to create. He probably played his best ball yet when Skiles gave him the ball in the 1st half of the NJ game.

Pargo :uhoh:


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Gordon looks way too tentative out there.... Pargo needs to go back to the inactive list.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

Stop stepping out of damn bounds... ever since hinrich went out they became a turnover machine. Speaking of hinrich why has he been out so long?


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Our defensive rotations just look pathetic. And our offensive execution is even worse.


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

Future said:


> Gordon looks way too tentative out there.... Pargo needs to go back to the inactive list.


Agreed.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

Fantastic...SportsLine still has us in the 1st quarter. I hate online gamecasts.


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

I'm having to gamecast this one...how's Eddie Basden looking?


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

I just don't get Luol Deng. He finally took it to the basket last game and good things happened.....and tonight, he's back to jacking up jumpers the moment he touches the ball. I just don't get it.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/basketball/nba/boxscores/2005/11/09/19008_boxscore.html

SI do the quickest ("most live") boxscore I've come across.

No play by play

Does anyone have the bulls chat link. ?????


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Horrible first half performance.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

darlets said:


> http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/basketball/nba/boxscores/2005/11/09/19008_boxscore.html
> 
> SI do the quickest ("most live") boxscore I've come across.
> 
> ...


Espn's seems to be improved this season. They are only behind about one shot which is pretty good.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

A totally uninspired and sorry 1st half performance. Isn't this team supposed to pride itself on 'effort'?


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Tyson Chandler is playing like someone completely undeserving of a 65 million dollar contract. He's playing like complete garbage.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

The Krakken said:


> Tyson Chandler is playing like someone completely undeserving of a 65 million dollar contract. He's playing like complete garbage.


I agree....

How come a team that played last night is outplaying a team with a days rest?


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

I underestimated the Warriors' defensive abilities . . . they're doing a job on the Bulls right now.

I feel like this half represents a big step backward from what we saw in the Nets/San Antonio games. Lethargic defense overall, very soft defense of the three-point shot (we're lucky GS hasn't cashed out on more of those), and inexplicably bad offensive execution.

Or maybe it isn't inexplicable. Where's that "Is Chris Duhon Our Best Player?" thread again?


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

Seems like a good time to bust out an old favorite, courtesy of sloth:

Tyson Chandler, EDIT. Misses freethrows. Then he fouls weak EDIT! EDIT, we should buy out him.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Future said:


> I agree....
> 
> How come a team that played last night is outplaying a team with a days rest?


And the last game of a road trip to boot . . . no excuses for getting outworked by a team in that situation.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Golden State is an interesting contrast to the bulls.

They're young and deep. Instead of shedding young talent, they added talent in the person of Baron Davis.

We may well be seeing the results of that strategy. Golden State looks pretty good all the way around.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

DaBullz said:


> Golden State is an interesting contrast to the bulls.
> 
> They're young and deep. Instead of shedding young talent, they added talent in the person of Baron Davis.
> 
> We may well be seeing the results of that strategy. Golden State looks pretty good all the way around.


Definitely. I don't think anyone thought the Warriors would not be pretty decent this season. That Baron trade has worked out for them in spades.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

Why are we always down at half time????? We dig ourselves big holes to get out of.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

darlets said:


> Why are we always down at half time????? We dig ourselves big holes to get out of.


Don't sweat it, we have them right where we want 'em.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

ScottMay said:


> I underestimated the Warriors' defensive abilities . . . they're doing a job on the Bulls right now.


They're doing a really good job of doubling our guards on the perimeter and recovering. Our guards seem like they are getting flustered by these double teams. 

and Mickael Pietrus looks like a hell of a player both offensively and especially defensively.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

Start the half by throwing it away. Pathetic.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

edit: forgot he started the game too.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Why the hell is Pike even starting? How about Skiles get creative and put Deng out there along with Noc.... or is that too complicated of a situation for him?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Pike's in, my confidence level just went up.

What a fast break by the warriors just then. Didn't finish because of the foul, but the passing was superb.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

SPMJ said:


> Woah....Pike starting the 2nd half in place of Ben.


Pike started the game... I don't understand why


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Turnovers :curse:


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

I'd just like to see the team that prides itself on it's defense play some defense.
String some stops together.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Kirk finally drains his patented shot. Hadn't made one of those yet.

Down 4.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

How many years do we have Songaila signed for?


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

Dunleavy is 13-50 on FG's to start the year. Ouch.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

I'm sure this has been discussed so far, but what is the Bulls strategy regarding defending the 3 point shot. I understand that they are trying to make up for a lacking inside D, but it seems like they are giving them a wide open 3 shot every time up the floor.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Great pass from Chandler there, too bad Songaila couldn't finish that.
Nice play.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> How many years do we have Songaila signed for?


He's signed indefinitely, according to his banner at the UC.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Chandler just made a terrific pass. I think he's going to get it in a big way.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

We gotta improve our rebounding.


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

Hinrich at 16/5/3 in 24 min's.

Live long and prosper.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Hinrich is all over the place on both sides of the court right now.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Skiles keeps gordon on the bench, replacing pike with Basden???


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> Don't sweat it, we have them right where we want 'em.


Apparently.

I'd like to believe our depth wears teams out, but the team just seem to have a split personality.

" octer no D and Mr Bust our Hide"


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> How many years do we have Songaila signed for?


1 year


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

The Krakken said:


> Skiles keeps gordon on the bench, replacing pike with Basden???


size?


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Deng comes in, and immediately commits an offensive foul.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

Our squad can play but sometimes I feel we lack a guy that can carry us down the stretch unless somebody absolutely steps up. Could be a reason why we've lost two very close games.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

We are sooooo totally getting outhustled.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Songaila isn't much of a rebounder....


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

They've 9 off. rebounds to our 3. 32-26 edge on the boards overall. 

Rebounding is just killing us.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

So many offensive rebounds. Things like this should be what wins us games, not loses them.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

I'm glad we have big plans for Sweetney. Big plans must mean 6 minutes.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

T.Shock said:


> Our squad can play but sometimes I feel we lack a guy that can carry us down the stretch unless somebody absolutely steps up. Could be a reason why we've lost two very close games.


sprewell??????????


----------



## thebullybully (Jan 26, 2005)

Hinrich factoid....

He was moved to SG in college to accomodate Aaron Miles who is sitting on Golden State's bench. Lighting a fire maybe? They are good friends, but it's still nice to show him a thing or two I'm sure.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

threeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee by gordon


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

greekbullsfan said:


> sprewell??????????


Perhaps. I'd look to get a guy via trade if we're still hanging around near the deadline.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> I'm glad we have big plans for Sweetney. Big plans must mean 6 minutes.


Bit confused at that myself.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Get Pargo The **** Out Of There!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Jesus creeping Christ . . . take care of the gotdamn ball!


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

PARGO :curse:


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

18 turnovers through 3.......


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Future said:


> Get Pargo The **** Out Of There!!!!!!!!!!


Good call


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

nice shot by pargo


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

make that 19. wow.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Isn't home court supposed to be an advantage?


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

That should be the new motto for the team. 'Chicago Bulls basketball: It may not be pretty, but it's close'


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

down by 1... looks like defense picking up the slack (cannot see game though) ... GS is shooting 35.3% and we're shooting 49%... we need to seriously cut down on TOs though... 18 is bad enough for a whole game.... 18 through 3 quarters is quite ridiculous


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

Bulls at 49.1% and the warriors at 35.3%. All we have to do is cut down the turnovers in the fourth and we _should_ come out on top.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

qwerty said:


> Bulls at 49.1% and the warriors at 35.3%. All we have to do is cut down the turnovers in the fourth and we _should_ come out on top.


I'm pretty confident. The 4th has been our best quarter (or at least one of the best) in all 3 games so far, and we only have to make up a 1 point deficit this time.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Horrible way to run the break by Pargo... threw it away.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Songaila is trying his best to suck.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Pargo takes the charge.... but way too many TOs by these Bulls.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

How many turnovers does Pargo have? How many points?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

How bad do we miss duhon?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wow! GS has tried 24 3-pters???


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Kirk better be on the floor after this timeout. 

And i really hate it when we're just wasting Ben's breath by making him come off screens and then not giving him the ball.


----------



## Jesus Shuttlesworth (Aug 3, 2005)

Pargo shouldn't be allowed to run any team in the NBA.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

The Krakken said:


> How many turnovers does Pargo have? How many points?


4 and 4.... really stupid TOs too.

Sweetney with the goaltending... man this team can be really freakin stupid sometimes.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

If I didn't know better, I'd LITERALLY think Pargo was shaving points. :curse:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

truebluefan said:


> How bad do we miss duhon?


How bad do the warriors miss Baron Davis?


----------



## Jesus Shuttlesworth (Aug 3, 2005)

4 turnovers in 10 minutes for Jannero.


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

The bench is killing us on TO's. Harrington had 5 vs. NJ. Pargo has 4 tonight. And in a combined 23 minutes of play...


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Dore and Red both where size 17 shoes. You know what that means..........





they have really really big feet.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

Future said:


> Sweetney with the goaltending... man this team can be really freakin stupid sometimes.


I didn't think he could get off the ground enough for that.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Good things happen when you try to make layups.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Ben on the bench 

And we continue to make one stupid mistake after another. This team can be so dumb sometimes.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

This is like the battle of school retards.... Bulls keep throwing the ball away and the Warrirors keep taking the stupidest shots imaginable.


----------



## Jesus Shuttlesworth (Aug 3, 2005)

Is Tim Thomas officially in the doghouse?


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Ben Gordon: "Its all about who's there at the end".

THat's the second time in 4 games the Gordon has been taken out in the middle of the 4th quarter....supposedly "his time". Hmm.......a bit unsettling if you ask me.....


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

OK, here's a stat for you.

Teams are tied with 19 FTAs.

GSW has 19 more FGAs. They're shooting .337, and still ahead.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

Jesus Shuttlesworth said:


> Is Tim Thomas officially in the doghouse?


looks like


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

SPMJ said:


> Ben on the bench


Same thing happened last game.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

24 TOs? Hmmmm and we're only down 2. Man this game could be out of reach if we could take care of the god damn ball.


----------



## Nocioni (May 23, 2005)

*Nocioni is here to save the day!!!*


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

can deng decide to start taking it the whole now? he did so BEAUTIFULLY against the spurs... it's all jumpers now... what's wrong?!?!


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

12-21 from the line.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

Let me say it. We don't deserve to win this game. 50 percent from the line, 25 TOs, 14 offensive boards given up. You can't have stats like that and win at any level.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

I'm so glad I didn't get NBALP....this team (including how they are being coached) is disappointing the hell out of me right now....


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

when you shoot 12-21 from the line and turn it over 24 times you deserve to lose.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Stupid foul.

By the way, Sweetney has really impressed me with his rebounding.
He's gotten some important ones, and his technique looks great.


And when did Deng become such a ballhog?


----------



## Nocioni (May 23, 2005)

*Little benny time*


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

JRose5 said:


> Stupid foul.
> 
> By the way, Sweetney has really impressed me with his rebounding.
> He's gotten some important ones, and his technique looks great.
> ...


Add another Turnover. Like I said....seems he went to Jalen Rose's school for black holes.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

The Krakken said:


> Add another Turnover. Like I said....seems he went to Jalen Rose's school for black holes.


 :curse:


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

wow


----------



## BULLS23 (Apr 13, 2003)

What the hell is up with all the TOs? Unfortunately, I live in Atlanta so I get the pathetic Hawks and not the Bulls.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Fisher called that shot.

"Over the freeway, off the church steeple, through the window, one bounce, and nothing but net."


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

WTF is Ben doing? :curse:

And that's a PATHETIC call.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

What the **** was that?
Hold on to the ball.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

fisher bank 3
noc high bounce off the front of the rim 3

double wow

silly turnover by bg. need a stop again.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

I'm on NBA.com. Still 83-81 Bulls with 36 seconds left.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Get A Stop. Please.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

26 t/o????


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

As long as we can prevent a 3, we'll be in a good position to at least take this to OT.


----------



## Nocioni (May 23, 2005)

*Nocioni cluthest player in the league*


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

MY god the turnovers are out of control.

WTF is going on?? :curse:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Wow....

Dunleavy misses from 3 all night, then hits the dagger.

It's Ben time.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

This team is so stupid... protect the 3... who gives a **** if they tie!!!


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

I'm not even mad. You knew that was going to happen.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Not supposed to give a 3 u retards. A team filled with fu*king retards.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Game over. :curse:


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

nicely executed by the warriors. i wonder who'll take the final shot forthe bulls...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Come on Ben!!!


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

wow... 3rd game in a row last sec shot if we lose


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

RoRo said:


> nicely executed by the warriors. i wonder who'll take the final shot forthe bulls...


No no no nocioni


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Nocioni's fault... there was no reason for him to be in the middle of the lane... Tyson had the help there.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Sweets!!!!!

Clutch!!!!!


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

RoRo said:


> nicely executed by the warriors. i wonder who'll take the final shot forthe bulls...


i call sweetney


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Sweetney comes up BIG

Naturally


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

OMFG SHOOTING FOUL ON MURPHY!!!! :clap:


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Make the DAMN FT's please....


----------



## SDBullsFan (Oct 4, 2005)

Did he make them both?


----------



## Nocioni (May 23, 2005)

*Bulls cant close out games*


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

nice call!


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> Sweetney comes up BIG
> 
> Naturally


zing!


----------



## SDBullsFan (Oct 4, 2005)

Nm


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Y can't we play a normal game? U know, a game where the final seconds don't matter.


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

CLUTCH SWEETNEY>...... :banana:


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

Please Nothing Stupid Now


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Lets not blow it!


----------



## SDBullsFan (Oct 4, 2005)

Nocioni said:


> *Bulls cant close out games*


I disagree.

They can't start games. Closing isn't the problem. The Bulls always own the 4th quarter.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

finally bulls getting the calls


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Dont foul!!


----------



## BULLS23 (Apr 13, 2003)

Man these guys seem not to come and play until the second half . . . That's going to have to change.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

The middle of the game doesn't seem to be our malfunction. We seem to have trouble both starting and finishing them. That's something skiles has to figure out, and he'd better do it quickly.....


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

another t/o? What happened?


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

This is killing me. We need a win here so bad. Come on NBA.com


----------



## SDBullsFan (Oct 4, 2005)

truebluefan said:


> another t/o? What happened?


Losing 2 seconds off the clock is huge in this situation.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Oh man! almost another dumb play by Chandler.... 

BULLS WIN!!!!


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

F*** TYSON :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse:

EDIT: NEVER MIND LOL!

BULLS WIN!!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

SDBullsFan said:


> Losing 2 seconds off the clock is huge in this situation.


I agree


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

finally.............bulls win!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Jesus Shuttlesworth (Aug 3, 2005)

WE WON! :banana:


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

Bulls Win!! I will say this though. The amount of 3s that Goldenstate take are unreal. The coach should talk to them about that.


----------



## Nocioni (May 23, 2005)

A winable game


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Somebody tell J-Rich refs won't bail u out if u take it up like a sissy.

And replays clearly show TC got him clean.

An ugly win, but I'll take it.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

bulls win! and all is right in the world.
see tyson when you don't swing the arms down they won't call the automatic foul.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

bullies getting some respect finally :banana: :banana:


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

After all that, we won. This Bulls team is becoming way too stressful for my liking.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

whew. these close games are killing me. LOL. But hey, a win is a win.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

For many reasons, I am glad I couldn't watch this game. :biggrin: I think I'd have pulled out all my hair.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

In the immortal words of Chief Wiggum...

(singing) "We wonnnnn...we wonnnn. Unfortunately since I bet on the other team we won't be going out for pizza."


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Close call.... it could have been a foul.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

that win just makes me feel dirty.

what is with this team and not taking care of the ball.

ick.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

yikes, that sure is a high TO #...


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

OT: Knicks up by 7 at portland in Q2. Crawford is the star of the game for the knicks (according to Yahoo)


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

garnett said:


> After all that, we won. This Bulls team is becoming way too stressful for my liking.


Yes, yes INDEED!!!!!

Wait to we play the bobcats or the spurs, those games are sure to be onesided, oh but wait......


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Hinrich had a hell of a game.... I wish he woulda played this way on Monday.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> OT: Knicks up by 7 at portland in Q2. Crawford is the star of the game for the knicks (according to Yahoo)


Thanks. A lot.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

T.Shock said:


> In the immortal words of Chief Wiggum...
> 
> (singing) "We wonnnnn...we wonnnn. Unfortunately since I bet on the other team we won't be going out for pizza."


I bet on GS. The bulls were favored and they never covered the spread. So all is good.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> OT: Knicks up by 7 at portland in Q2. Crawford is the star of the game for the knicks (according to Yahoo)


Officially couldn't care less......


----------



## Soulful Sides (Oct 10, 2005)

Got home in time enought o see the win.

We need a superstar...the supporting cast is all there. I really think just a star might be good enough.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

This season is crazy! We are 2-2, we probaly should be 2-2, we could be 0-4 or we could be 4-0! But at least we aren't 0-9!


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

I may have a heart attack by the end of the year at this rate, and I'm not even watching on TV.

Bulls win! Great finish guys!

HUGE free throws by Sweets at the end. If he keeps playing like this, this team's got a big future.

23 for Capt. Kirk and 12 for Gordon. Only two in double figures...when was the last time THAT happened?

Man, anytime you can get a win without your main man at PG...it's a good thing. Let's all hope Du is back for the Jazz game on Saturday. :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

Bulls continue the trend

O.T Game, one point game, O.T Game, one point game

2-2.


----------



## BULLS23 (Apr 13, 2003)

At least they got the win . . . Guess we don't have to particularly like the way they get them. 

I kind of agree with the poster who said that we could use one big star. I thought it could be Ben, and I still think it can be. We shall see.


----------



## Soulful Sides (Oct 10, 2005)

BULLS23 said:


> At least they got the win . . . Guess we don't have to particularly like the way they get them.
> 
> I kind of agree with the poster who said that we could use one big star.


That poster has a name.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

we need a center,how about pike for corliss williamson,he does not take no playing time in sacramento


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Eddie Robinson, I mean Tim Thomas DNP. 

After all we do not want to hurt him. He is trade bait.


----------



## SDBullsFan (Oct 4, 2005)

greekbullsfan said:


> we need a center,how about pike for corliss williamson,he does not take no playing time in sacramento


Corliss Williamson is about 6'7"


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

SDBullsFan said:


> Corliss Williamson is about 6'7"



.....in platform shoes.....


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

The Krakken said:


> .....in platform shoes.....


Or we could just resign Dalibor and give him a pair of these.


----------



## SDBullsFan (Oct 4, 2005)

Ha!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

knicks up by 10 on the blazers at ht. 

Curry 7/5 (4 t/o)

JC..3 pts 3 rebounds 2 assists. 

NY may get their first win tonight.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

What about Tarlac?


----------



## Jesus Shuttlesworth (Aug 3, 2005)

truebluefan said:


> knicks up by 10 on the blazers at ht.
> 
> Curry 7/5 (4 t/o)
> 
> ...


Even my highschool team could beat the Blazers as they are now...
They should be playing in the D-League...


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

_CHICAGO (Ticker) -- The Golden State Warriors' road trip ended in frustrating fashion.

After Mike Sweetney made the go-ahead free throws with 6.3 seconds remaining, Jason Richardson was denied on a drive to the basket as time expired, saddling the Warriors with an 85-84 loss to the Chicago Bulls.

Having won the first two games of their three-game trek and playing the second end of a back-to-back, the Warriors struggled badly with their shooting after halftime as they squandered a double-digit lead.

Despite the struggles, the Warriors had a chance to win and went to the athletic Ricardson in order to get it. The two-time Slam Dunk champion drove past the bigger Luol Deng before the 7-1 Tyson 

Chandler came over to help and knocked the ball away while making some contact.
Richardson and coach Mike Montgomery both were irate and yelled at officials as they left the court.

Mike Dunleavy's 3-pointer with 11 seconds remaining had given the Warriors an 84-83 lead. Sweetney responded at the other end, drawing a foul from Troy Murphy.

Baron Davis scored 17 points and Richardson and Derek Fisher added 15 each for the Warriors, who shot 34 percent (30-of-89) from the field. They shot just 24 percent (12-of-49) in the second half, when they let a 49-39 lead slip away.

Kirk Hinrich scored 23 points for Chicago, which continued its trend of playing close games. The Bulls have had two games decided by one point and the other two go to overtime. 
_


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Skiles sounded a lot happier at the end of the Spurs game than this game. I think the road trip is going to be good for this team. At least, it better be.


----------



## Soulful Sides (Oct 10, 2005)

I was happy to see Chandler had not lost his aggressiveness on that last play.

I was unhappy to see that Chandler was still be aggressive on that last play.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

truebluefan said:


> knicks up by 10 on the blazers at ht.
> 
> Curry 7/5 (4 t/o)
> 
> ...



Should we just sticky a Knicks game update thread?


----------



## ztect (Jun 12, 2002)

Bulls won this game thanks to the NBA schedule that had GS playing on the back end of a traveling back to back. Thus far the Bulls have not had a back to back, and 3 of their 4 opponents have.

The turnovers were horrific. Especially when you consider that practically the whole game was played with 3 guards, it is even more absymal. Considering Bulls had 18,14 & 12 turnovers in their 3 previous games, may also go to show that Duhon is much better at running the team than Kirk or Ben


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

The Truth said:


> Should we just sticky a Knicks game update thread?


Could you? J/k


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

Soulful Sides said:


> I was happy to see Chandler had not lost his aggressiveness on that last play.
> 
> I was unhappy to see that Chandler was still be aggressive on that last play.


Ah, the doublethink of trying to be a Tyson Chandler fan. :biggrin:


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

The Truth said:


> Should we just sticky a Knicks game update thread?


Not necessary. 

Knicks down 11 with 5 minutes to go, by the way. :angel:


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

yodurk said:


> Not necessary.
> 
> Knicks down 11 with 5 minutes to go, by the way. :angel:


Wow, they are getting handed by the Blazers. Lottery pick for the Bulls here we come :banana: :banana: :clap: :clap: :banana:


----------



## Soulful Sides (Oct 10, 2005)

I cannot really care about a draft pick in NOVEMBER.

Maybe after the NCAA tournament.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Another heart stopper of a game. These are the ones we need to win to make the playoffs.

Hinrich really stepped up and Sweetney was effective again. 0 fouls is also nice and suprising to see. Also good to see Chandler getting a call at the end of the game. Opposite of the RJEFF situation it seemed... although I have not seen the end of the game on TV yet.

I'd like to see these 1st quarters stop though. Change the starting lineup. There is no honor in giving people heartattacks every night by digging these holes.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

kukoc4ever said:


> Another heart stopper of a game. These are the ones we need to win to make the playoffs.
> 
> Hinrich really stepped up and Sweetney was effective again. 0 fouls is also nice and suprising to see. Also good to see Chandler getting a call at the end of the game. Opposite of the RJEFF situation it seemed... although I have not seen the end of the game on TV yet.
> 
> I'd like to see these 1st quarters stop though. Change the starting lineup. There is no honor in giving people heartattacks every night by digging these holes.


I think the simple change of putting Luol Deng instead of Nocioni would make a fairly big difference. Trying out Sweetney instead of Songaila would be my second choice, but honestly I really like Sweets off the bench. And despite having a stinker of a game, Songaila normally brings a steadiness at the game's outset.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

6 assists and 5 turnovers for Hinrich as PG. You would like to see a little better output than that. 4 fouls too. Nice scoring though. He put the team on his back in the 3rd. Gutty performance. The win is the most important thing.


----------



## Soulful Sides (Oct 10, 2005)

kukoc4ever said:


> 6 assists and 5 turnovers for Hinrich as PG. You would like to see a little better output than that. 4 fouls too. Nice scoring though. He put the team on his back in the 3rd. Gutty performance. The win is the most important thing.



I am sorry to put myself in family feud, but I think that if win is the most important thing, then your first sentance doesn't contain negatives, Gutty oerformance is your first sentence. He puts the team on his back second. Nice scoring third. Then negatives.

I am sometimes less enthusiastic after reading what you post. 

Big win tonight because every win is big.. Lots to learn from because everygame has its own negatives. Lets go get another one.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> Golden State is an interesting contrast to the bulls.
> 
> They're young and deep. Instead of shedding young talent, they added talent in the person of Baron Davis.
> 
> We may well be seeing the results of that strategy. Golden State looks pretty good all the way around.


You're kidding, right?

The Bulls are younger, deeper, and much better overall.

I'm surprised the game was so close. The Warriors looked horrible. They shot 31 threes! This is one of the most unorganized, undisciplined teams I've seen since in a while. They won't make the playoffs.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Soulful Sides said:


> but I think that if win is the most important thing, then your first sentance doesn't contain negatives


First sentence of 2nd post. Read the first one.... almost all positive. 



> I am sometimes less enthusiastic after reading what you post.


No reason to feel less enthusiastic. I was surprised to see that many turnovers for Hinrich, after seeing the game live without stats in front of me. He had a hell of a game, IMO.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

jimmy said:


> You're kidding, right?
> 
> The Bulls are younger, deeper, and much better overall.
> 
> I'm surprised the game was so close. The Warriors looked horrible. They shot 31 threes! This is one of the most unorganized, undisciplined teams I've seen since in a while. They won't make the playoffs.


Seems like they took 31 threes because they were left open in the 3 point area 31 times. I know they had a little Toine syndrome which states 'just because you have a three doesn't mean you have to take it' but if the Warriors had a good shooting night tonight, we are sunk.


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

truebluefan said:


> Eddie Robinson, I mean Tim Thomas DNP.
> 
> After all we do not want to hurt him. He is trade bait.


Anyone else a bit more skeptical of the ankle situation now?

When Thomas initially hurt his ankle that was supposedly what was keeping him from going hard in practice an earning a spot. Jokes about putting it in a soft cast to the media, etc...

As soon as he gets a DNP his ankle is "100%" and Skiles' criticisms are "his opinion"...

I want to like this guy. He has skills, he can help us. But he's making it really tough...


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

You know, even if this was an ugly win, we really, really needed it. The last thing we need would be to doubt that we can win close games, especially after last year, when winning close games became our bread and butter, thanks to Ben.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...gamer,1,5465100.story?coll=cs-bulls-headlines - The Trib Game story with some Sweetney love:



> Michael Sweetney, a player few Chicago fans knew about until the Bulls swapped Eddy Curry for him in early October, swished two free throws with 6.3 seconds left that held up for the victory and allowed the crowd of 19,723 to forgive 26 turnovers.
> 
> "It was hard to recognize my team for a while," Bulls coach Scott Skiles said. "Nevertheless, we won the game."
> 
> ...


The Sun-Times: *Ugly Win fine with Bulls*

http://www.suntimes.com/output/bulls/cst-spt-bull101.html



> All Bulls coach Scott Skiles could do afterward was shake his head and be thankful.
> 
> ''My good friend [Warriors assistant] John MacLeod came to see me before the game,'' Skiles said, ''and one of his sayings is, 'A bad win is better than a bad loss.' That's exactly what that was.
> 
> ...


And a west coast look: http://www.insidebayarea.com/warriors/ci_3200862:

The Headline: *Bulls, refs sting Warriors
'Bitter' one-point loss at United Center prevents a three-game road sweep* - there's an audio commercial on the site:



> On the one hand, you could make the argument that the Warriors were playing with house money on Wednesday.
> They'd already beaten New York and Milwaukee in the previous three days and hadn't swept a three-game road trip since surviving the Texas triangle unscathed in 1992.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

I didn't get to catch much of the game, but hows about that BLING on Chris Duhon's ears? What's up with that? He looked like he was going to go on a date to the state penitentiary after the game.

Kirk's getting more consistent with his shot, it looks like.

Sweetney - way to be clutch... if you could lose 30lbs you damn well might get 30 minutes + a night.


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Highlights? 

:biggrin:


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

Hinrich, Gordon, and Duhon are the three players on this team taht have improved the most overall. Hinrich looks to have improved his J and seems to be way more explosive off the dribble. It was evident in the New Jersey game and last night's game.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

postgame comments


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Wow, he is BIG.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

El Chapu said:


> Highlights?
> 
> :biggrin:


you can watch them for free on nba.com


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

jimmy said:


> You're kidding, right?
> 
> The Bulls are younger, deeper, and much better overall.
> 
> I'm surprised the game was so close. The Warriors looked horrible. They shot 31 threes! This is one of the most unorganized, undisciplined teams I've seen since in a while. They won't make the playoffs.


Wow . . . the Warriors are 3-2, with the two losses both on the road, by a total of 7 points, and you're writing them off?

The Warriors hit 13-27 3s the night before in an impressive win over the Bucks, and we yielded a lot of wide-open looks. I think the Warriors are going to be a very tough team this year, and I don't see how their 31 3 attempts makes them an undisciplined team.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I disagree. I think GS will compete for a playoff spot and maybe even be in the playoffs. 

Many teams have lieve and died by the three, but the team is more than just 3's.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

ScottMay said:


> Wow . . . the Warriors are 3-2, with the two losses both on the road, by a total of 7 points, and you're writing them off?
> 
> The Warriors hit 13-27 3s the night before in an impressive win over the Bucks, and we yielded a lot of wide-open looks. I think the Warriors are going to be a very tough team this year, and I don't see how their 31 3 attempts makes them an undisciplined team.


According to the GSW website, they have lost to the Jazz at home and the Bulls on the road. They beat the pathetic Hawks and Knicks. Their win against the Bucks on the road is very impressive, no doubt. 

They play the same type of style the Sonics played last season but that Sonics team could actually shoot. Ray Allen is a great shooter. Baron Davis just thinks he is.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

http://chicago.comcastsportsnet.com/multimedia.asp

a snippet of skiles' press conference and a short bit on the bulls players reaction to sweetney in the clutch, including a "shocked" ben gordon about the fact that the last play wasn't called for him.

new videos dated 11/10


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

mizenkay said:


> http://chicago.comcastsportsnet.com/multimedia.asp
> 
> a snippet of skiles' press conference and a short bit on the bulls players reaction to sweetney in the clutch, including a "shocked" ben gordon about the fact that the last play wasn't called for him.
> 
> new videos dated 11/10


If Ben Gordon goes Scottie on us I will lose my mind.


----------



## Soulful Sides (Oct 10, 2005)

El Chapu said:


> Wow, he is BIG.


He could be a couisin or something to Eddy though. At first, I had thought I was looking at one.


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

jimmy said:


> According to the GSW website, they have lost to the Jazz at home and the Bulls on the road. They beat the pathetic Hawks and Knicks. Their win against the Bucks on the road is very impressive, no doubt.
> 
> They play the same type of style the Sonics played last season but that Sonics team could actually shoot. Ray Allen is a great shooter. Baron Davis just thinks he is.


Well, the Warriors didn't have Baron Davis, who happened to be their best player, in that Jazz lost. Last night they were on the second game of back-to-back and it was pretty obvious they didn't have their legs down the strecth, so I'll cut them some slack.

Baron Davis may not be a shooter like Ray Allen, but there's no doubt he is a better playmaker and defender. The Warriors do play like the Sonics of last year, but is that a bad thing considered that how well the Sonics did last season?


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

ndistops said:


> If Ben Gordon goes Scottie on us I will lose my mind.


I had the reverse reaction. I wish he would display that arrogance a bit more. He needs to behave on the court, as if he's the best player on it. At times, he looks he isn't sure of that.

Any good basketball player, especially really good scorers will tell you that they usually felt they were the best player on the court at most given times.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

7thwatch said:


> you can watch them for free on nba.com


is this new? or did they show the highlights last year too?

pretty cool, especialy for the people who live abroad who get no shot to watch games.

guess spongy is unemployed now :biggrin:


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

BenDengGo said:


> is this new? or did they show the highlights last year too?
> 
> pretty cool, especialy for the people who live abroad who get no shot to watch games.
> 
> guess spongy is unemployed now :biggrin:


its new as far as i know


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

huh. i missed this:

_*OAKLAND, Calif. -- Golden State coach Mike Montgomery was fined $25,000 by the NBA on Friday and Jason Richardson was hit with a $20,000 fine, both for failing to leave the court in a timely manner and for verbal abuse of an official.

Stu Jackson, the league's senior vice president of basketball operations, announced the penalties, two days after the incident following the Warriors' 85-84 road loss to the Chicago Bulls.

*_


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2221440

hahahaha. 

:angel:


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

just felt like sharing this picture is all. more at nba.com/bulls...


----------

